# Breaking - Is there a coup attempt in Turkey?



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)

Turkey coup: military attempt to seize power from Erdogan as low flying jets and gunfire heard in Ankara and bridges across Bosphorus in Istanbul closed

Turkish military in attempted coup, prime minister says

Attempted Military Coup Underway in Turkey


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 15, 2016)

Shit's nuts over there.  Check out this jet doing a show of force over Ankara
Conflict News on Twitter


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)

Reuter's link:

Both of Istanbul's Bosphorus bridges closed: TVs


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 15, 2016)

A coup against Turkey’s increasingly erratic leader is in the cards

Edogan has been paranoid about this from happening that he took precautionary measures.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 15, 2016)

Unconfirmed, but this tweet is saying that the Turkish military has taken over the government
Conflict News on Twitter


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 15, 2016)

The Telegraph is reporting the military in control.

Turkey coup: military attempt to seize power from Erdogan as low flying jets and gunfire heard in Ankara and bridges across Bosphorus in Istanbul closed


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2016)

Ugh, just like Thanksgiving, who wants to deal with leftover turkey?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 15, 2016)

Am I the only one thinking "IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME"?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 15, 2016)

Erdogan is skyping with Turkish news, saying he's still in control 







Apparently he is in a plane circling Germany after being denied a landing request at Ataturk airport.  He is requesting asylum from Angela Merkel.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 15, 2016)

This is good news. He was a fucking dictator


----------



## Brill (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks like social media is shut down there.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 15, 2016)

I hope it's not a case of the devil you know vs the devil you don't and the military-imposed government isn't even worse.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 15, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I hope it's not a case of the devil you know vs the devil you don't and the military-imposed government isn't even worse.


Turkey has coups fairly often, usually by the military in order to reign in Islamist governments.  Hell, their last one happened in 1997, and before that 1980.  It's pretty frequent, and hopefully this one will bring Turkey's government back to secularism, at least for another 20 years or so.


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2016)

This breaks my heart. A bad leader in a bad country is out of a job? Le roi est mort. Vive le roi.

#Erdogone


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## CQB (Jul 15, 2016)

Looking at live pics here & it's pretty fluid. 
A sketchy report says 17 police killed by the military at reportedly SF HQ.


----------



## Brill (Jul 15, 2016)

Twitter is going nuts.

Blackhawk downed, gunfire in streets, people protesting...

Search Twitter - #TurkeyCoup

Going to be a long night for Turks.


----------



## snapt (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## DA SWO (Jul 15, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Shit's nuts over there.  Check out this jet doing a show of force over Ankara
> Conflict News on Twitter


Not like we don't do the same thing, letting people know who is in charge.


----------



## Brill (Jul 15, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Not like we don't do the same thing, letting people know who is in charge.



Would have worked well Sep 2012.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 15, 2016)

I hope the coup is successful, and that the pro-Erdogan protesters don't turn the tide.


----------



## pardus (Jul 15, 2016)

I've been waiting years for this! Turkey has hope yet.  I'm glad that prick Erdogan is out, I hope him and his cronies remain so!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 15, 2016)

This thing is stalling.  The Army is failing, Soldiers are being led off arrested.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 15, 2016)

The soldiers may not want to fire on civilians.  The problem is, the civilians want a theocratic dictator, and that's why they're treating the soldiers like this.  As distasteful as this is, collateral damage may be a necessity to keep power from the hands of that ass-backwards prickazoid.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 15, 2016)

Erdogan has landed at Instanbul...saw his ugly mug on fox.


----------



## pardus (Jul 15, 2016)

Ataturk just rolled over in his grave...


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 15, 2016)

That was very anticlimactic.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 15, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Erdogan has landed at Instanbul...saw his ugly mug on fox.



Not the best of news.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 15, 2016)

"Yes! We must protect our theocratic dictator at all costs!! Death to secularism!"---> Generic Erdogan Supporter. 

Stockholm syndrome should be renamed Erdogan's disorder. Turkey is as far beyond saving as the rest of the Middle East. Let it burn.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 15, 2016)

Fucking hell.  I just spent two hours putting together a grill, totally oblivious to the subsequent developments in this event.  I turn on the news and hear that the coup has failed!  Goddamnit!


----------



## Beagle (Jul 15, 2016)

I see people roaming the streets in Turkey with their child, that's crazy.

Whether I'm for or against something I'm not bringing my child out at 3am in the morning.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 15, 2016)

Maybe NATO should think about cutting ties to Turkey?
Can a country get booted out of the alliance?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 15, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Fucking hell.  I just spent two hours putting together a grill, totally oblivious to the subsequent developments in this event.  I turn on the news and hear that the coup has failed!  Goddamnit!



Maybe you should pay more attention to you liberal leftist agenda!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Maybe NATO should think about cutting ties to Turkey?
> Can a country get booted out of the alliance?



I have always believed that the only reason Turkey was brought into NATO was to keep it out of Russia's hands.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 15, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I have always believed that the only reason Turkey was brought into NATO was to keep it out of Russia's hands.


Agree, but I think we need to reassess Turkey's value; or just start dumping lots of money into Greece and watch the Turks wig out (maybe recognize an independent Kurdistan)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 15, 2016)

Thinking about this, I am curious as to how (if at all) this affects operations Incirlik Air Base?


----------



## CDG (Jul 15, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thinking about this, I am curious as to how (if at all) this affects operations Incirlik Air Base?



I was wondering the same thing.  Not just Incirlik, but the ports as well.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thinking about this, I am curious as to how (if at all) this affects operations Incirlik Air Base?





CDG said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  Not just Incirlik, but the ports as well.



As of 3 hours ago? Not one damn bit. The base was on high/ highest alert, but we kept flying and the Turks didn't try and stop us. It was business as usual.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 16, 2016)

Well, to execute this, it took a lot of planning and coordination.  Especially if it was a revolt of colonels, as I read somewhere the leader of the Coup is a colonel.  But they definitely didn't do enough.  Oh well.


----------



## Etype (Jul 16, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Turkey has coups fairly often, usually by the military in order to reign in Islamist governments.  Hell, their last one happened in 1997, and before that 1980.  It's pretty frequent, and hopefully this one will bring Turkey's government back to secularism, at least for another 20 years or so.





racing_kitty said:


> The soldiers may not want to fire on civilians.  The problem is, the civilians want a theocratic dictator, and that's why they're treating the soldiers like this.  As distasteful as this is, collateral damage may be a necessity to keep power from the hands of that ass-backwards prickazoid.





racing_kitty said:


> "Yes! We must protect our theocratic dictator at all costs!! Death to secularism!"---> Generic Erdogan Supporter.
> 
> Stockholm syndrome should be renamed Erdogan's disorder. Turkey is as far beyond saving as the rest of the Middle East. Let it burn.



No matter what Hillary wants to believe (or wants us to believe), a secular gov't rising up from a coup in an Islamic country is probably about as likely as a good Nickelback song.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 16, 2016)

Etype said:


> No matter what Hillary wants to believe (or wants us to believe), a secular gov't rising up from a coup in an Islamic country is probably about as likely as a good Nickelback song.



Agreed. Kemal Ataturk was an anomaly. If he existed today, he'd probably be executed for apostasy


----------



## Brill (Jul 16, 2016)

Etype said:


> No matter what Hillary wants to believe (or wants us to believe), a secular gov't rising up from a coup in an Islamic country is probably about as likely as a good Nickelback song.



That's racist against Canadians with exceptional music talent.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 16, 2016)

So....it looks like it is over (?).


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 16, 2016)

Yup over.  Things got a little savage as well.  Apparently crowds of civilians beheaded a soldier involved in the couple. 

Turkey coup live: At least 161 dead as Erdogan warns of further potential uprisings


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 16, 2016)

Is a Turkey coup similar to a chicken coop...?!?!?!?!?!

:-":wall:


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks like Turkish troops aren't happy.

Turkish soldiers pissed they have to work this weekend


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 16, 2016)

Lots of pics here.  Pretty interesting - 
The people retake Turkey: ordinary citizens rise up against coup


I see this one and I think..."stones".


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 16, 2016)

Celebrities React To Bastille Day Attack With Powerful Pleas To Stop The Killing

Come home,  warfighters, Hollywood has this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 16, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Celebrities React To Bastille Day Attack With Powerful Pleas To Stop The Killing
> 
> Come home,  warfighters, Hollywood has this.



I got this far into the article and thought to myself, now where is the "puking in disgust" emoji?

_Lady Gaga, Kim Kardashian, Amy Schumer and numerous other celebrities expressed an outpouring of grief and shock on social media to offer condolences to the victims of the attack, which claimed the lives of 84 people and injured over 200 in the midst of one driver’s mile-long rampage.

“I am praying for you France,” Gaga wrote after news of the attack broke.  “When u open your eyes and see chaos, we will close our eyes and see harmony. We are with you.”


_
For my next piece of entertainment I will scan the tweets for "this must stop!" for some variation of that over used phrase...

Hold please...
...
...
Found it!  She sounds so sad though...I hope she recovers...



WHEW!  She have have seen a squirrel!  Glad things are back to normal.  <3 tweets later>


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 16, 2016)

Etype said:


> No matter what Hillary wants to believe (or wants us to believe), a secular gov't rising up from a coup in an Islamic country is probably about as likely as a good Nickelback song.



I'd offer up Egypt in 2013 as being the best representative.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 16, 2016)

Thought this was an okay "layman" synopsis of what happened.  Too simplistic?

Turkey’s coup, explained in less than 500 words


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2016)

The officers responsible have fled to Greece. That's how bad life sucks. Was Armenia unavailable?

Turkey calls for return of 8 ‘treacherous officers’ seeking asylum in Greece after deadly coup attempt | Fox News


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 16, 2016)

A coup? That's nice, now feed me


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2016)

CNN is now saying on TV that Incirlik's airspace is closed. No ISIS missions from there for now.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 19, 2016)

This is looking more and more like it was a 'fake' coup for Erdogan to seize even more power.

The army could have arrested him, but chose to coup when he left to vacation inside Turkey? By the way, he's never "vacationed". Ever. The surrendering soldiers said they were told it was a routine drill until the call came that it would be a coup. Soldiers said they were totally unprepared and had no plan except hold bridges. Those poor kids looked confused as fuck when they surrendered.

At the very least, Erdogan had plenty of advance knowledge but let this go ahead so he could capitalise on it.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 19, 2016)

Rapid said:


> This is looking more and more like it was a 'fake' coup for Erdogan to seize even more power.
> 
> The army could have arrested him, but chose to coup when he left to vacation inside Turkey? By the way, he's never "vacationed". Ever. The surrendering soldiers said they were told it was a routine drill until the call came that it would be a coup. Soldiers said they were totally unprepared and had no plan except hold bridges. Those poor kids looked confused as fuck when they surrendered.
> 
> At the very least, Erdogan had plenty of advance knowledge but let this go ahead so he could capitalise on it.


Jesus, are these kids going to end up in a mass grave?


----------



## Rapid (Jul 19, 2016)

I doubt Erdogan wants the West breathing down his neck. That would be a step too far, even for Turkey.

That being said, a lot of surrendering soldiers were already killed, some were even beaten and beheaded by angry mobs.

Those that are still alive and being detained are mostly safe. Mostly.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 19, 2016)

This should be interesting....

"Declaring his government firmly in control, a defiant Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Saturday *demanded the United States arrest or extradite an exiled Islamic cleric (Fethullah Gulen)* he blames for a coup attempt that ended with nearly 200 people dead."

Turkish president wants U.S. to send rival cleric home - CNN.com

Apparently Erdogan has denied the persons killed who were part of the coup attempt to be denied religious burial.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 19, 2016)

Turkey coup: Crackdown toll passes 45,000 - BBC News

"At least *45,000 people* have been rounded up, sacked or suspended from their jobs by Turkey's government in the wake of last week's failed coup."

Wow, that's a lot of people to be involved in a coup that not even most of the soldiers knew about! How convenient.

This is nothing more than that little shit Erdogan cleaning house. Turkey has been set back a good 20-30 years because of this, if not more.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 19, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> A coup? That's nice, now feed me
> 
> View attachment 16102



Nice pussy.......cat


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 19, 2016)

WTF, over?

Incirlik Air Base is still without power

WASHINGTON — The air base at Incirlik, Turkey, used by the U.S.-led coalition to launch airstrikes and other missions against the Islamic State group, remains without power four days after a failed coup. Officials say there has been no move yet to turn it back on.

The U.S. has been relying on back-up generators to run base facilities and continue flight operations out of Incirlik.

So far, officials say there hasn't been much impact on the flights out of Incirlik, which include airstrike, surveillance, refueling and other missions. But some missions have been shifted to other locations, and officials won't specify how many.

On Tuesday, U.S. officials said they still have no idea when or if the power will be turned back on, but they said that base operations can continue with the generator power. Over time, however, there could be more significant ramifications.

"I don't believe it's a limiting factor right now," Pentagon press secretary Peter Cook said when asked about the issue Monday. "I think it's safe to say over time that it could become a limiting factor."

Air conditioners, food storage and preparation, and other daily living requirements depend on power as much as the runway lighting and air operations systems do.

State Department spokesman Mark Toner said he was not aware if the base power issue came up in when President Barack Obama spoke to Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Tuesday. Carter spoke with Turkish Defense Minister Fikri Isik on Tuesday, and the Pentagon said they discussed the importance of operations at Incirlik Air Base, but officials refused to say if the power issue came up.

"If there's no power at Incirlik or if we remain on generated power or generator power, that's going to be a problem going forward," Toner said. "But again, U.S. Central Command is looking at that and obviously has contingency plans in place to address that."


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> WTF, over?



We had an earlier thread about Turkey...they aren't our allies and this should surprise no one. Flight ops continued shortly after the coup, but then shut down for a bit before resuming.

If you took a list of countries who are our "allies" and rated them, I'd put Turkey in the bottom third with the likes of Saudi Arabia, but above PK and Qatar. The UAE and Jordan would occupy the upper tier of countries.


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2016)

Everyone who is shocked, raise your hands.

Turkey arrests pilots who shot down Russian bomber; linked to failed coup



> ANKARA, Turkey, July 19 (UPI) -- Two Turkish military pilots who shot down a Russian Su-24M bomber over Syria have been arrested in connection with the failed coup last week, the country's justice minister said Tuesday.
> 
> *The day after the coup attempt*, the mayor of Ankara, Melih Gokcek, said on CNN Turk the pilots were involved in the uprising. Specifically, he said one of the pilots belonged to a secret "parallel state" organization allegedly headed by cleric Fethullah Gulen, who lives in self-exile in the United States.
> 
> Gokcek told CNN Turk that* "our relations with Russia have been spoiled by these villains*."



The list of countries I hate in this region is starting to sound like Arya Stark's death list. Cersei Lannister, Pakistan, The Hound, Turkey, Meryn Trant...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 20, 2016)

Heard about that a couple of days ago.

I think it's time to restrict travel to Turkey British teachers caught up in Turkey crackdown as Erdogan bans academics from leaving country and orders those overseas to return


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 20, 2016)

Screw Turkey, support the Kurds.


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Screw Turkey, support the Kurds.



Bomb Turkey, support the Kurds.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 20, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Screw Turkey, support the Kurds.



Of all the things we should be doing in the world, this should be at the top of the list. Above the Israelis, about a million miles above PK, and IZ, Turkey and Egypt.


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2016)

At least we know the mastermind's identity...

Geraldo vouches for US general accused of plotting failed Turkish coup | Fox News



> Yeni Safak, a Turkish tabloid known as friendly to the increasingly authoritarian regime in Ankara, hit newsstands Monday with a front-page blaring in Turkish “This man led the coup,” alongside a picture of U.S. Army Gen. J.F. Campbell.
> 
> It was news to Campbell, who retired in May after a distinguished, 37-year career that saw him most recently serve in both the Afghanistan and Iraq wars. Campbell served as commander of the NATO International Security Assistance Force from August 2014 to earlier this year.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2016)

Peggy Noonan (columnist for WSJ)  is no fan of the Turkish government.  Her current Twitter feed is dedicated to journalists arrested there...that is a hell of a list.

Peggy Noonan (@Peggynoonannyc) | Twitter


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 29, 2016)

Man...what would happen if we arrested over a hundred generals and then promoted 99 colonels to some GO level overnight?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 29, 2016)

So they're closing bases and barracks in Instanbul and Ankara.

LOCAL - Turkish government to move main military bases out of Ankara, Istanbul


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyone got local sources? Turkey ‘surrounds’ NATO nuclear base


----------

